# fundraising ideas



## dvsDave (Nov 1, 2004)

After reading about several of our member's successes with raising money and support for their clubs/organizations, I thought I would turn to the community for ideas. Seeing as CB is not tied down to one school, fundraising is much harder to do. 

Some suggestions that I have thought of is asking members to start grass-roots fundraising campaigns at their schools. If you are serious about it, I will send you a fundraising kit. (10 CB buttons and a CB poster). It costs me about $20 per kit, so please plan on raising more than $20!!





Anyway, does anybody else have any other ideas for raising money for CB?


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 1, 2004)

i dont think people will be able to sell cb paraphanalia in school unless they are at a college with a tech program or something, i mean there are 3 techs in my school, me my best friend, one kid who wants to learn and one kid who knows stuff but isnt on the tech staff. then there is 1 tech at the junior high. of all of us im the only one on cb and i would never b able to sell 10 buttons. my friends in the marching band sell and buy shirts at marching band competitions with funny slogans on them like "saxaphones duet better" or "hold me, im a formata" if you were to print shirts with slogans that would appeal to techs, crew members or even actors that just had a little cb slogan and sell them im sure u could make some $ off that. you could also sell adspace to companies that are involved in the tech industry like strand or shure.


----------



## Radman (Nov 1, 2004)

I think it's a pretty cool idea for maybe to have like a booth at crew calls or something with th fundraising kit, maybe raffle off the poster!


----------



## Peter (Nov 1, 2004)

I would love to support things like CB.com but what it comes down to for me is being a student who should be getting my paycheck for the past two months fairly soon, and it is going to be less then $200, and I have already bought more then $2,000 worth of equipment with my own money. EVERY orgainization my school is trying to earn money somehow and it is to the point where it is crazy how many ways your $ is getting pulled. The only way that I would be able to get money into cb would be with some REALLY inventive and unique idea, or providing something really really useful in return. (Not that what you guys supply me isnt really really useful because it is, I am talking about supplying other people with useful stuff in return for them donating $$)


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 1, 2004)

the buttons are for the people doing the fundraising, not to sell!! (although you can give them away)

Really, we are just looking for some people to get creative and figure out fun and innovative ways to raise money for their online tech community. 

Adspace is harder to sell than it may seem. First companies have to want to advertive on CB! 

The other part of what we are trying to do is to raise money to send myself to pro production 2005 in Long Beach CA. It's a radical approach that has never been done before, going to a trade show to ask for money without selling a service or product. Considering that virtually every major company will be at Pro Production 2005, it's the ideal venue to promote ControlBooth.com and raise corporate awareness.


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 2, 2004)

my idea about fundraising is kind of the reverse of your reason for going to pro production.... if they know that this is a place techs go to discuss their industry and products it makes sense that this would be a good place for them to advertise. this is a website that is 100% targeted to the same people there products are marketed to. i think its worth a shot


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 2, 2004)

the problem is that they don't know it exists. I need to raise the awareness of CB to all of those companies. I can't sit back and wait for them to come to me, I've got to go to them to show them why they could benefit from a sponsorship of CB or just buying adspace on the site!


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 2, 2004)

well i see why you have to go, but you might be able to get some sponsorship beforehand by emailing PR people a link to this site.


----------



## zac850 (Nov 2, 2004)

Advertisements could be profitable for a company off this website. Most likely not for anything expensive, but for tools, or gels, and things in that price range, I'm sure that a few people, me included, would buy from those companies.

And you can quote me on that.


----------



## Smatticus (Nov 2, 2004)

I think emailing sounds like a good idea just to raise awareness, maybe like come up with a list of theatre companies or equipment providers for lighting and sound and whatever theatre stuff, look up contact information, draft a formal email about CB.com and just start by making them aware that it DOES actually exist. Then, depending on the responses you get, maybe you could get some online advertising from some of those places?


----------

